# Bun Namez



## MAX2000

WHY!?! why doez me name hav to be Mc.Beany?!? itz a weird name!:shock: my bun-wife is spotty (iz canz understand tat) and my big bro is Fluffertons! i waz lik wat kinda name is tat!?:X but I still LUV my hoomans and forgive teminkelepht:even thogh tey keep me in a cage tom times:big wink: Wats ur name.
p.s. do ya lik my hooman's (Banana's) avatar?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Hello and welcome to the forum. I am Fraggles. I am working on a presidential campain right now that will put rabbits in charge. When I am president you will be free to change your name. 
Love the avatar....This message payed for by the society to see Fraggles rule the world.


----------



## rjeffery99

I haz a stupid namez too they let the 12 yr old call me Bugsy :rollseyes I shallz nowz be stucks with dat name forever  so not fairz xxx


----------



## funnybunny99

Geez bunny buddies, I feel ya pain. My owner named me Oreo and Im all black. She must really like oreo cookies, I dont, I cant even eat them!


----------



## Deliciosa

I am Mimi for short. My full name is Mimosa Mirabelle.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Our's mostly came from books, TV and movies. No one here got stuck with the monicker "bugs".


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

yick my hoomin calls me Snoogle but my full name iz Ripley Bennet. Who cares tho, I love :inlove: my hooman sooo much. (She says maybe alot; too much somtimes and that I'm a little silly sometimes). But dats ok. She has lots of names for me all the time. New ones constantly it seemz.


----------



## Tarotknits

Mah name iz Colonel Christopher Brandon, iz dat regal or wut my mummy sayz I iz a military bunny named afer someone in a book written buyz Jane Oostin. And cuz his character in a moovie is played by the luv of her life [after me of course] Alan Rickmun. Daddy doesn't like him at all[But he luvs me]. So if he ever comez afer Mummy I'll bite hem.:X


----------



## Parkinson Farms

Most of our names came from TV Shows. I'm Ziva and I just had 5 kits this morning, the others are named JJ, Abby, Reid, DiNozzo, and Director Jenny (Jenny for short). Reid is my husband.


----------



## qtipthebun

My name used to fit me. I was all white when I was rescued, so my mommy thought it was a good idea to call me Q-tip. Silly mommy, not realizing my ears and face and paws would turn charcoal gray. Now I'm a very dirty qtip, but I also respond to fluffersnuffer, which is a silly name too.


----------



## Serenity73

My girl bunny used to be my sons and he named her Cinderblock. I shortened it to Cinder. Sometimes I call her Cinderbuns. My son also named my newest bunny Roger. I gave him the nickname Ra-Ra.


----------



## Serenity73

My girl bunny used to be my sons and he named her Cinderblock. I shortened it to Cinder. Sometimes I call her Cinderbuns. My son also named my newest bunny Roger. I gave him the nickname Ra-Ra.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Dogs are named Lela and Amy from "Futurama" just like my ringtone.


----------



## Hkok

Hi I am Erslev I am named after a Danish terror expert named Lars Erslev Andersen. I am now sometimes being called "the terror experts" Well my hoomans have a bit of trouble teling why I got the name they say there was some red wather stuff involved. At least they had to explain the name to the vet hehe


----------



## bunnys are the bomb

hi im Isabella im three mon. old and my boyfriend (dont tell mommy) is caliente mot means hot mot because he has a way with lady bunnies and dhis fav. food is mot apple suce oh ps we just got married :toast:


----------



## JjGoesBounce

I am Pembrooke, I approve of the name. I prefer my shortened name "Pemby" ! I'm very well loved and love love love my name!

Jj(Ie)
Pemby


----------



## zazz6000

My bunnies are MC Chris (in honor of my favorite rapper, naturally !) MC Ice Tea (because that was my bunny's son), Orange, Banana Muffin and Chris Rocket.
Since I love the color Orange the same, if not more then my bunny.. if thats possible, people never know which one I am talking about so they just assume both... and thats when things seem to get confusing  Banana Muffin is a nick name that I called MC Chris all the time, so I passed that down the line! And Lil' Chris Rocket is also dedicated to her!


----------



## Cakebuns

I am named Remington Steel, but mom calls me Remy. My sister is named Rukia. They call her RuRu


----------



## ZRabbits

Kreacher and Dobby are the names of the house elves in Harry Potter. Kreacher is also known as "Mr. Attitude". And Dobby is also known as "Couch Potato". 

Willard, name just popped into my husband's head. Plus he's also called "Bunny Bear" as well.


----------



## Georgie

Mai name is Georgie Bunny, but my full name is Georgie Peorgie Puddin' Pie. Mommie ladie named me Georgie because of that Looney Tunes episode with the abominable snowman (he picks up Bugs and says, "I will love him and hug him and squeeze him and kiss him. And I will call him Georgie."


----------



## Penelope-Primrose

Im Penelope Primrose, Mummy usually calls me Penny but lately because I go Popcorning around the house she's been calling me Loopy Lope :nope: silly mummy..

:sickbunny:


----------



## Penelope-Primrose

Im Penelope Primrose, Mummy usually calls me Penny but lately because I go Popcorning around the house she's been calling me Loopy Lope :nope: silly mummy..

:sickbunny:


----------



## kmaben

Love the names fellow buns! My name is Shya but I get to be "big girl" which I think is a joke since I'm so dainty. It's not nearly as funny as my house mate Teddy. He mostly gets called lump cause he just kind of sits around. They say he's better behaved but pffft it's whatev. We're all just hippity hoppitys to them.


----------



## Nats

My hoomin named me Eliza Lucille Roland, but my mummy just calls me 'Liza most of the time. My future husband bun is named Isaac. I don't know what I think about him yet.. Mummy and daddy just kept that name because that's what his last hoomins called him.


----------



## Samara

Our hoomans think they're witty, but boy are they SQUARES. 

My name's Molly and that's just fine, but when she sees me she always says "Good golly miss Molly!" I'd give all my hay today to know what a "good golly" is! (No I wouldn't, it's delicious). Sometimes she calls me MOLLYCAKES! I'm not a snack!

And poor Gubble has all sorts of nicknames! Gubbs, Gub-Gub, Gubbicus, GUBZILLA! 

And Atticus..I just can't understand it! The female hooman calls him MR. FINCH all the time! Who ever heard of an Atticus FINCH? 2+2 does not equal 4 in THIS house, boy howdy. 

:craziness


----------



## amyshizzle

My name is Rascal. I was named by my foster mommy. Now I am at my forever home with my hooman who likes to spoil me!

:bunnydance:


----------



## Jocelbug

I almost hate to share my name, but its not my mommy's fault, she had all kinds of respectable names picked out for me, but unfortunately, she got over-ruled by daddy and the 3 midgets that live at our house.....my name is Skeletor MacFuzzypants and my wife is She-Ra MacFuzzypants....our slaves definitely FAILED EPICLY with our last name *sigh* they dont even use my first name most of the time! I get called "Boogers" and "Skelly" a lot---im not sure i really like being called Skelly, but Boogers?? COME ON!


----------



## bobasmomma

My name is Boba fett, Boba for short and sometimes mummy calls me her little gentleman


----------

